# Misc suggestions



## maeonsaturday (Dec 11, 2015)

1. We can't seem to search for photos and post and go to that specific photo and post. Instead it's just the thread.
2. Would like the "like" button back.


----------



## Janice (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi there! Thank you for the feedback. Unfortuately the gallery was a feature of our previous platform and vBulletin out of the box does not have a similar feature. Please note though I've mentioned previously that if this is a feature with enough member demand after we work out ALL of the kinks with forum migration we can begin working with our Technology admin to see if this is a feature he could possibly code for Specktra. That of course is contingent on the scope of the project and the cost associated. 

The thanks! button will be back soon, it is first on the list of features to add back in once migration work is finalized. 

Hope this helps provide some insight on where we're at.


----------

